# no period for almost three months now, but not pregnant



## angel83 (May 30, 2012)

I've been experiencing delayed period for almost three months now..my last period was on 7th march and previously my period is on time. I've did numerous urine tests all came negative..doc said it could hormonal imbalance or stress..but i have been nausea, experiencing constant cramping and swollen breasts..my last pill to induce period was taken early this week but still no period..quite worried..can anyone help me to advise..m quite depressed at the moment because of al this


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Did the doctror take blood to check your hormones? He should have. If he didn't go back and have him do so. There are lots of things which can mess up hormones, the only way to get to the bottom of it is to go back to the doctor and demand that they help you.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you take a blood pregnancy test? The results may be different than on the urine tests. I hope you get this figured out soon.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Oh my! I don't have suggestions (further than the blood test--- of course by this point you should be able to hear a heartbeat soon if you are pregnant) but wanted to give you a







I've been getting frustrated because my last cycle was 44 days (and I'm now on day 47 of this one). There were some suggestions for me here:

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1354386/longer-longer-cycles-reasons#post_16995321


----------



## angel83 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions dear..I've got an appointment this Sat..hopefully I can get this sorted soon..thanks for the support.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel83*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions dear..I've got an appointment this Sat..hopefully I can get this sorted soon..thanks for the support.


How did your appointment go? Any answers?

I hope you're doing well!


----------



## angel83 (May 30, 2012)

It went well..Thank god..I just got my period..I really pray hard that it will be regular after this..thanks for the support dearies..


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel83*
> 
> It went well..Thank god..I just got my period..I really pray hard that it will be regular after this..thanks for the support dearies..


Great! I hope that it straightens out for you


----------

